# Monitorprofile



## danube (24. März 2004)

Hallo,

ich hab das Problem dass mein Monitor extrem dunkel ist. Beim OSD ist schon alles hochgeschraubt und bei Windows habe ich auch schon die Farbkorrektur benutzt. Nur ist das Bild halt immer noch etwas dunkel, das nervt vorrallem bei Spielen bei denen man den Kontrast nicht einstellen kann und beim Erstellen von Internetseiten.

So jetzt wollte ich mal wissen wo ich Monitorprofile (heisst das so?) für meinen Monitor finde und ob es vielleicht soetwas wie ein Justierungsprogramm gibt?


Danke


----------



## gothic ghost (28. März 2004)

hi,
wenn es noch aktuell sein sollte :
1. Profile werden von Windows mit installiert, suche *.icm
2. Vom Monitorhersteller auch, gleicher Suffix
3. Über Einstellungen der Grafikkarte.
4. Manche Grafikprogramme installieren ein Gammatool
5. Es gibt auch noch Colorprofile Suffix = *.icc
Installieren über Eigenschaften von Anzeige (Windows)


----------

